# Whats the difference?



## da33vid (Jan 30, 2012)

I thank anyone who responds to this post inquiry. I have an HP Touchpad tablet I'm trying to add CyanogenMod 9 onto. I have all the updated and necessary zipped files ready to go. I also have a cmd window open with the command line 
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2 ready to go. My touchpad is in " reboot " mode with the large white USB logo on the front. When I execute the command by pressing "enter" on the keyboard, the white USB logo changes to the small round HP logo and nothing happens. This mode is frozen on the touchpad until I simultaneously press the power button and home button. Any ideas as to why the data in the cminstall folder on the root of the touchpad fail to unpack?
I can transfer data in the regular USB mode between the touchpad and computer. What is the USB mode called when you press and hold the volume button? Please help.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

#1. ACMEInstaller 2
#2. update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha0.6-fullofbugs.zip
#3. update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip
#4. Gapps ICS 4.0.3 11.12.22.zip (Want version 10 or higher, I used this one.)
#5. moboot 0.3.5

cminstall folder created with #2, #3, #4 and #5 in it, put onto Touchpad root area. 
install novacmd drivers
make sure ACMEInstaller2 is in the Palm,Inc. folder
Put touchpad in recovery mode (big white usb icon, which you say you did)
Use the command that you've already quoted
Should turn right to the penguins


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pressing and holding Power and Volume Up button is "Recovery Mode"


----------



## TT01 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think what's missing is the patience factor. I just did mine yesterday, and yes, these are the steps. BUT, there are LONG pauses, seemingly forever for those of us used to instant gratification.

If, after 10 minutes (on the clock) you still get nowhere, post again.


----------

